# WPGA creates new African-American Network "Kin TV"



## Jtaylor1

WPGA announced that they are creating a African-American Network "Kin TV" later this year, according to RabbitEars, after they got dropped by Cox.


----------



## Mavrick

It appears that "Kin TV" is actually going to be an MGM network and WPGA is just going to be an affiliate.

Here is the link to the Kin TV network website: http://kintv.tv/


----------



## SayWhat?

Women's Pro Golf Association?


----------



## Pete K.

WPGA's (Macon, Ga.) owner, Lowell Register dropped ABC proclaiming the network was: "Running a good bit of gay and lesbian stuff on it. That’s really just in-your-face, so to speak, and I’m not sure that’s appropriate. That’s happening in prime time. I’m not really happy with it.” Since the station became an independent, it has struggled to find an audience and is now in a battle with Cox Cable which plans to drop the station at the end of July. Since WPGA is not considered a "must carry", Cox seems to be on solid legal ground. If the station is pulled off Cox it will still be available on Dish and OTA but most of the remaining viewers will be gone.


----------



## kenglish

Pete K. said:


> ...... Since WPGA is not considered a "must carry", Cox seems to be on solid legal ground. If the station is pulled off Cox it will still be available on Dish and OTA but most of the remaining viewers will be gone.


*NOW (not later) is the time for WPGA to mount a huge campaign for OTA Antenna reception. Do it right now, while they still have Cable TV carriage.*


----------



## Pete K.

Cox Communications backed down at the last minute, with the case before a federal judge. WPGA-TV will remain on the local cable system in Macon, Ga.


----------

